# Calor gas in Turkey



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

What is the system in Turkey?

Ditto Greece, on the way, in fact . . .

Do you get your cylinders re-filled, as in Morocco?

In Tunisia we had a hell of a job, should have got a special gadget made to refill from LPG pumps, but borrowed one from a kindly garage-owner..

Thanks in advance!

Helen


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There is plenty of LPG in Turkey, Taxis use it. A refillable system will be easy to fill, Alan.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Calor gas canisters in Turkey*

Sorry, I meant in 13kg ( I think!) pressurised containers, for cooking!

Helen


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I understood that, the gas is the same.

You are unlikely to get calor cylinders. I would not encourage anyone to fill cylinders which don't have an 80% cut off device fitted, self refillable cylinders do. Check Gaslow or the Autogas2000 web site, others are available, Alan.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

hmh said:


> Tunisia we had a hell of a job, should have got a special gadget made to refill from LPG pumps, but borrowed one from a kindly garage-owner..


Refilling non-refillable cylinders at LPG pumps is asking for trouble. You really need to investigate a proper LPG refillable system if you have any respect for gas. Granted some European garages will refill anything but its generally not to be advised as you could end up with an over pressurised container which could explode!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with the Guys above that proper refillable cylinders is the way to go.
We have Alugas refillable cylinders by Autogas, but Gaslow is a good suitable alternative.
One point, Calor is a brand name for the cylinder refill company and is not a gas product. Just like Flow Gas. You will not see Calor outside the UK.
If you do go for a refillable system, you will need a few different adapters to fit to the gas pumps in the different countries.

http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/lpgautogas-filling-adapters-1-c.asp


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for all that. We did not know refillable cylinders existed. Don't think they do in France, where we live.

It is not called Calor over here either, but I just rang one of the big firms - Butagaz, I think - and they had not heard of them. You have to exchange your empty cylinder for a full one, standard system.

However, in Morocco for example, the French tend to get their cylinders refilled, as the local stock is not in good nick!

German cylinders have a different regulator, we mostly try not to run out when abroad, but might just need to buy a new one somewhere, complete w/ regulator!

Helen


----------

